# FUCK RELIGION



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Had to be said.

Now I'll tell you why I hate religion/spirituality so much, ecspecially on this forum.
DPDR is a disorder that "traps" you in the mind, ok, the mind, keep this in mind if you don't mind.
So, where does religious/spiritual myths/delusions come from? THE MIND.

There's a connection, nothing religious/spiritual REALLY exist anymore than the tooth fairy, it's all IN THE MIND.
So, by MEDITATING / hallucinating chakras or whatever the fuck makes you happy requires you using the part of you your trying to use less.
THE MIIIIND!

Then theres the pathetic side of it, grown men and women running around sharing fantasies like kindergarten kids, it's pathethic and sad.
Not to mention how people speak of it like it's some sort of TRUTH to this nonesense without even being open minded enough to check where these religious myths stem from.
Without having a CLUE how the body works, without knowing SHIT you keep talking about it, and it's always the TRUTH. the LIGHT.
Funny how heaven is THE LIGHT, when the LIGHT as we know it comes from fire, HELL = fire, ironic, it's beyond me how you wrap your minds around shit like this... Your stupid

So there you have it, fuck it, suck it and shit it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Copeful, if you want others to listen to you... you must gain their respect.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

how do I do that? by pretending Im a minister n rapin little children!?!?

http://www.wimp.com/priest/ where was God when this mofocker fell?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Seriously, you?re going to get your ass banned soon if you don?t get your shit together pal.

Five years ago I got myself banned from three sites and I found myself regretting it, because I had no where else to go.

If you're able to live with out this site, carry on as you are doing and get banned.

I like you, although... you are pushing the boundaries out too far.


----------

